# Which bird in which cage?



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Well...now I need help choosing which bird gets what cage. 
Belle's already in her F040, because it came first, but I just assembled the second cage

Bird Cages: HQ Wrought Iron Flight Cage w/ Cart Stand

I have the cages next to each other, and I feel like Belle would prefer to have the height of the cage that just came over Merlin...opinions please. :S


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have Peachy in a F040 flight cage and he loves it. 
Strike that -- ALL of my birds are in F040 flight cages. :hammer:

Since Belle is already in the F040 and used to it, I'd leave her in that one and put Merlin in the new one if it were me.

Both cages you have are quite nice, so I don't think it really matters. *


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

I kind of figured I should leave her, I just know she likes to be queen of the castle so she might not like looking "up" at Merlin for a little while


----------

